# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Tiếng Anh hè bán trú cho học sinh tiểu học

## thanhtuancr7

I. NHỮNG LỢI ÍCH DUY NHẤT CHỈ CÓ TẠI
TIẾNG ANH HÈ BÁN TRÚ CỦA MAMITA

_ Tăng TẦN SUẤT TƯƠNG TÁC TIẾNG ANH của trẻ: Khác với lớp học tiếng Anh thông thường mang nặng lý thuyết, tại khóa học tiếng Anh hè bán trú của Mamita trẻ được thực hành tiếng Anh nhiều hơn. Lấp đầy khiếm khuyết của học sinh, sinh viên Việt Nam mặc dù học tiếng Anh nhiều năm nhưng không thể bật ra nói được những câu tiếng Anh dù là đơn giản nhất.

_Trẻ được tiếp cận với các PHƯƠNG PHÁP HỌC TIẾNG ANH MỚI: bé sẽ được tiếp cận với các phương pháp học tiếng Anh mới lạ độc quyền của Mamita, phù hợp với lứa tuổi tiểu học. Việc được học với các phương pháp hay, thu hút sẽ tạo động lực và sự hưng phấn cho trẻ với môn học tiếng Anh. Trẻ sẽ học tiếng Anh một cách đam mê chứ không phải sự ép buộc.

_ Giúp trẻ PHÁT TRIỂN CÁ NHÂN TOÀN DIỆN: Trong chương trình hè bán trú của Mamita, trẻ sẽ phát triển khả năng cá nhân qua các CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DÃ NGOẠI, CÁC LỚP HỌC KỸ NĂNG SỐNG, CHƠI THỂ THAO, DỰ ÁN CỘNG ĐỒNG, THAM GIA LỚP HỌC NGHỆ THUẬT.

II. ĐIỂM ƯU VIỆT CỦA CHƯƠNG TRÌNH

Chương trình xây dựng trên format của chương trình summer camp quốc tế với thời lượng: 60% tiếng Anh tương tác, 30% các tiết học kỹ năng, 10% hoạt động cộng đồng.
1. Tiếng Anh
_ Học tiếng Anh tương tác: Trẻ được tiếp cận với các phương pháp học tiếng Anh tiên tiến, mang tính thực tiễn cao: nhập vai để khám phá thế giới nghề nghiệp thông qua tiếng Anh, mô phỏng thiên nhiên bằng tiếng Anh, toán tiếng Anh
_ Thực hành tiếng Anh thông qua các hoạt động dã ngoại
2. Các lớp học kỹ năng:
_ Kỹ năng sống: bổ sung cho các bé các kỹ năng cần thiết mà bố mẹ rất quan tậm: kỹ năng giao tiếp, kỹ năng xử lý các tình huống trong cuộc sống, kỹ năng giải quyết vấn đề....
_ Các tiết học mỹ thuật: với 2 môn vẽ và nặn
_ Các hoạt động thể thao: Bóng đá, Aerobic với các hướng dẫn tập luyện bằng các câu khẩu lệnh tiếng Anh
3. Hoạt động cộng đồng
_ Tham gia vào các dự án cộng đồng: Bán hàng từ thiện gây quỹ cho bệnh nhân ung thư, kêu gọi, quyên góp cho các bệnh nhân ung thư.

Trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita - mamita.edu.vn
Hotline: 0964 736 978

----------

